# Eu queria que soubesse que eu gosto de você



## Natalie1234

Olá,
Gostaria de traduzir para o inglês. Alguém poderia me ajudar, por favor?
O contexto é uma garota que fala para um garoto quando eles dois partem para lugares diferentes
Minha tradução está assim: "I wanted you to know that I like you"
Muito obrigada!


----------



## pfaa09

Eu queria que soubesse que (eu) gosto de você. (Pt-Br) "segundo eu pode ser ocultado"
A tradução está correcta.

No português europeu pode ser:
Eu queria que soubesse que gosto de si.
Ou
Eu quero que saiba que gosto de si.
"I want you to know that I like you"


----------



## anaczz

pfaa09 said:


> Eu queria que soubesse que (eu) gosto de você. (Pt-Br) "segundo eu pode ser ocultado"


Poder, pode, mas soa um pouco pedante ou, pelo menos, distante, para nós.


----------



## Vanda

Vocês notaram que a pessoa quer saber no inglês????


----------



## AlexSantos

> Minha tradução está assim: "I wanted you to know that I like you"



Sua tradução para o inglês está certinha! É exatamente isso.



> Poder, pode, mas soa um pouco pedante ou, pelo menos, distante, para nós.



Puxa, eu não acho, não. É certo que no português brasileiro costuma-se evidenciar o sujeito, mesmo que não seja obrigatório, mas evidenciá-lo duas vezes na mesma frase não é a regra.

Eu queria que soubesse que eu gosto de você.
Eu queria que soubesse que gosto de você.
Queria que soubesse que eu gosto de você.

As três soam bem para mim.


----------



## Natalie1234

Gente, muito obrigada!!


----------



## anaczz

AlexSantos said:


> Sua tradução para o inglês está certinha! É exatamente isso.
> 
> 
> 
> Puxa, eu não acho, não. É certo que no português brasileiro costuma-se evidenciar o sujeito, mesmo que não seja obrigatório, mas evidenciá-lo duas vezes na mesma frase não é a regra.
> 
> Eu queria que soubesse que eu gosto de você.
> Eu queria que soubesse que gosto de você.
> Queria que soubesse que eu gosto de você.
> 
> As três soam bem para mim.


Escolheria a terceira.


----------



## luxpacifica

O uso da palavra "just" é muito comun em inglês cuando a gente quer justificar o motivo para fazer algo.  Não é obligatorio nesta situação, mais cabe bem:  "I just wanted you to know that I like you."


----------



## pfaa09

luxpacifica said:


> O uso da palavra "just" é muito comun em inglês cuando a gente quer justificar o motivo para fazer algo. Não é obligatorio nesta situação, mais cabe bem: "I just wanted you to know that I like you."


Excellent suggestion.


----------



## nick1990

Só um detalhe: "gostar" talvez traga uma carga amorosa ou afetiva que falta a "like", não? Se for uma cantada, "like" é pouco.


----------



## Natalie1234

nick1990 said:


> Só um detalhe: "gostar" talvez traga uma carga amorosa ou afetiva que falta a "like", não? Se for uma cantada, "like" é pouco.


O que recomenda então, por favor??


----------



## nick1990

Depende, Natalie, do termômetro. O que estaria atrás deste "like": amor, atração sexual, estima, simpatia? E depende também do tanto que se quer mostrar e do tanto que se quer deixar subentendido. O que quero dizer é que a mim me parece que "like" é mais neutro, amorosamente falando, do que o nosso "gostar de". O nosso "gostar de" é uma declaração de afeto. Não é só: eu vou com a sua cara. Eu posso, obviamente, estar enganado. É possível também que você queira manter certa neutralidade. Nesse caso, "like" fica bem.


----------



## luxpacifica

Interesante.  Eu estava pensando que "like' pode levar o perigo de aparecer coquete demais.  Mais como nick diz, depende na intensidade do sentimento que a gente quer expressar.  Se um homem anglófono for dizer "I like you" a outro homem, seria ouvido como uma confissão inconfundível de atração física -- nenhuma possibilidade de mera amistade platónica.  A comunicação é mais que o decodificar de palavras -- as expectativas da situação contam por muito.  As vezes é mais difícil comunicar a idea de estimação limitada num contexto de amistade platónica.  Eis aqui uma progressão de possibilidades de sentimento crescente (o primeiro grupo é o mais cauteloso):

_You made a good impression on me.
I get along well with you.  
I like being around you.
I really like spending time with you.

I think I've got a bit of a crush on you.
I think I'm becoming attracted to you.
I've got a huge crush on you.
I'm totally infatuated with you. 

I'd walk ten kilometers over broken glass just to hold you in my arms_.......(agora estamos entrando no mundo de expressão amorosa embaraçosa)


----------



## nick1990

luxpacifica said:


> Interessante.  Eu estava pensando que "like' pode levar o perigo de parecer coquete demais.  Mas como nick diz, depende da intensidade do sentimento que a gente quer expressar.  Se um homem anglófono for dizer "I like you" a outro homem, seria ouvido como uma confissão inconfundível de atração física -- nenhuma possibilidade de mera amizade platónica.  A comunicação é mais que o decodificar de palavras -- as expectativas da situação contam por muito.  As vezes é mais difícil comunicar a ideia de estimação limitada num contexto de amizade platónica.  Eis aqui uma progressão de possibilidades de sentimento crescente (o primeiro grupo é o mais cauteloso):


Interessante o seu ponto de vista. Para que fique claro, quer dizer então que "I just wanted you to know that I like you", dito não somente entre homens, mas dito de uma garota a um garoto ou de um garoto a uma garota, é "uma confissão inconfundível" de afeto ou atração física?


----------



## luxpacifica

nick1990 said:


> Interessante o seu ponto de vista. Para que fique claro, quer dizer então que "I just wanted you to know that I like you", dito não somente entre homens, mas dito de uma garota a um garoto ou de um garoto a uma garota, é "uma confissão inconfundível" de afeto ou atração física?



Bem, no assunto da comunição dos sentimentos NADA é "inconfundível" .  Ouvimos o que esperamos ouvir. Menciono o exemplo de palavaras que passaríam entre um homen e outro só porque as expressões que costumamos usar entre membros do mesmo gênero podem servir como guia da "dicção segura" para amizades não complicadas por negócios do coração.  

A tradução envolve comparações através das culturas assim como através das línguas.  Acho que os anglófonos, em geral, são menos expressivos com suas emoções que os brasileiros.  Se uma mulher me disser "I like you", eu pensaría que ela estava flertando conmigo.  Não é que a palavra "like" é tão forte em si mesmo, mas..."I like you"...como expressão feita...é generalmente reservada para lançar uma notificação de interesse romántico.

p.s. obrigado pelas correções.  Meu portanhol lamentável é um enredo confudido de idiomas.


----------



## nick1990

luxpacifica said:


> Bem, no assunto da comunição dos sentimentos NADA é "inconfundível" .  Ouvimos o que esperamos ouvir. Menciono o exemplo de palavras que passaríam entre um homen e outro só porque as expressões que costumamos usar entre membros do mesmo gênero podem servir como guia da "dicção segura" para amizades não complicadas por negócios do coração.
> 
> A tradução envolve comparações através das culturas assim como através das línguas.  Acho que os anglófonos, em geral, são menos expressivos com suas emoções que os brasileiros.  Se uma mulher me disser "I like you", eu pensaria que ela estava flertando comigo.  Não é que a palavra "like" seja tão forte em si mesma, mas..."I like you"...como expressão feita...é generalmente reservada para lançar uma notificação de interesse romántico.


Neste caso, @Natalie1234 , as mensagens #10 e #12 que postei acima se mostram equivocadas. Perdão.


----------



## pfaa09

No português europeu, quando dizemos que gostamos de alguém, não estamos necessariamente a dizer que estamos apaixonados ou que gostamos nesse sentido.
Estamos a dizer que simpatizamos, que ficamos impressionados, que criamos uma empatia, etc...
Claro que ninguém diz a outra pessoa que a ama ou que a adora logo de início, pode ser um começo.
Se dizemos a outra pessoa que gostamos dela, se for com esse sentido de atracção física, ela percebe logo, tal como no inglês, tenho certeza que se alguém pegar na mão de outra pessoa
e lhe disser "I like you" "Eu gosto de ti/você" ela vai perceber logo.
No meu entender, e falando do assunto principal e que nos fez comentar, penso que a frase "Eu queria que soubesse que gosto de você" não precisa sequer de uma ilustração ou de mais contexto para se perceber que há um interesse para além do simples "gostar", há um interesse, um começo de algo.
Pode haver muito mais, mas a frase é simples e mostra que a pessoa quer ir devagar, quer acima de tudo mostrar que há um interesse e sobretudo aguarda uma reacção.


----------



## luxpacifica

Acho que o problema com a frase  "I like you" é sua brevidade e direitura franca.  Aqui  "you" funciona como o objeto direto do verbo "like"  -- somente é preciso cambiar duas letras para transformar-la na frase "I love you."  Nós anglófonos acanhados preferem meter mais palavras entre "like" e "you" de maneira que uma _*frase verbal*_ ou uma *cláusula restrita* atenue a ligação entre o dois pronomes ...nos casos quando é prudente medir suas palavras cautelosamente.     

I like _*spending time with* _you.
I like _*being around*_ you.
I like _*the way I feel when I'm with*_ you.
I like* the way* you *talk to me*.

Ouvem-se frases com estas como uma danza de prelúdio que vai a conduzir a admissão de "I like you" em pouco tempo...se os dois compartilham o mesmo sentimento.  Mais...as vezes é melhor malhar no ferro enquanto está quente e falar francamente...depende.


----------



## nick1990

Aumentemos o número de palavras, então, ora!

I like *very much the idea of having sex with* you.

Agora a sério: a sua ideia anterior de explorar as expectativas da situação ia por um caminho melhor. Brevidade em si não é o problema, e aumentar o número de palavras não é a solução.


----------



## luxpacifica

nick1990 said:


> Aumentemos o número de palavras, então, ora!
> 
> I like *very much the idea of having sex with* you



Entre os jovens hoje em dia, posso acreditar...isto viria primeiro...dizer "I like you" concederiam depois.


----------



## elijahdavid

Bom lembrar q essas “regras” só existem para heteros  se for gay “I like you” dito pro outro homem eh bem normal


----------



## englishmania

I want you to know that I like you a lot.
I just want to tell you that I really like you/ I love you/ you mean a lot to me/you’re special to me.
I think I'm in love with you /I think I'm falling for you.


----------



## Ari RT

Espero que a mensagem de Natalie1234  há dois anos e meio tenha surtido o efeito desejado. Só pelo exercício e pelo aprendizado (estamos aqui para isso também), vamos refazer de trás para a frente o raciocínio de luxpacifica no post #13. Do mais comprometido para o menos.
_"I love you"_ é sério! São *THE *THREE WORDS! Expressão consagrada e sagrada, não usar levianamente. Seriam o nosso "eu te amo".
_"I like you"_ é um sucedâneo das 3 words. Serve para tatear o caminho, deixar a mensagem, já marcando posição e ao mesmo tempo deixar uma saída honrosa em caso de rejeição, já que as 3 words sacramentais não foram invocadas. Seriam o nosso "eu gosto de você".
Se for para atenuar ainda mais o grau de comprometimento, temos em PT "eu me amarro em você", "estou gamado" e muitas outras que denotam atração, mas não "para o resto da vida". Uma boa opção em EN seria o_ "I like you"_, desde que descaracterizado, diluído, de modo que deixe de se parecer tanto com as 3 words. É o que luxpacifica quis dizer no post #18. _"I want you to know that I like you"_ seria, então, o nosso "sabe que eu gosto muito de você?"
Submeto ao crivo dos anglófonos nativos.


----------



## pfaa09

Há um exemplo que não quero deixar de citar que vi no filme Rocketman.
Elton John, no auge da sua juventude, inclina a sua cabeça para beijar o então melhor amigo e escritor de letras das suas canções, mas este diz-lhe:
I love you, man... I do, but not in that way.
O contexto é tudo.
É muito mais fácil dizê-lo em inglês sem esse sentido que tem em português.


----------



## Guigo

Acho o_ love_ do inglês, muito desgastado, muito pop: eles usam pra tudo. Fulano/a termina uma mensagem, manda _love _e ainda faz coraçãozinho.

Pra nós, ao menos no Brasil, amor/amar ainda é especial, em se tratando de pessoas. Para outros casos, podemos usar: gostar, curtir, amarrar-se, gamar, além de outras opções específicas, dependendo do contexto.


----------



## pfaa09

Guigo said:


> Pra nós, ao menos no Brasil, amor/amar ainda é especial, em se tratando de pessoas. Para outros casos, podemos usar: gostar, curtir, amarrar-se, gamar, além de outras opções específicas, dependendo do contexto.


Por cá é igual.


----------



## englishmania

Em inglês o peso de “I love you” não é tão grande. Pode-se dizer a amigos e família. Não é só amoroso.

Como já referiram, no final das cartas informais, coloca-se
Love,
(assinatura)


Em português, dizemos _gosto, adoro, amo_... e no final das cartas informais, pomos algo como "beijos". Hoje em dia já quase ninguém escreve cartas, mas serve para _emails _informais e assim.



E andamos todos a responder a uma pergunta com dois anos.


----------



## elijahdavid

Simmm aqui na Austrália a gente é super abertas e afetuosas, eu falaria até tipo “I love you man” pros meus amigos (homens) heteros (sou homem).  A gente gosta de se sentir amados por nossos amigos hehehe


----------



## Vanda

Acho que, lentamente, os brasileiros estão desgastando o "eu te amo". Sei lá.


----------



## elijahdavid

Wow!! Interessante.... bom saber disso hehe obg!


----------

